# Masterchef usa 3



## Ale (28 Aprile 2013)

Domani sera, Lunedì 29 Aprile, inizia la nuova stagione di masterchef usa, su sky uno, alle 21:10


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Ci sono sempre Bastianich, Ramsay e il ciccione?


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Bastianich idolo. "Devo correre (subito) in ospedale... se no MUORO" (cit.)


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre Bastianich, Ramsay e il ciccione?


tutto confermato,Ramsay e Bastianich 2 idoli


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

ottimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2013)

sapete dove si potranno vedere le puntate? anche sul sito di sky?


----------



## runner (29 Aprile 2013)

un altro di quei programmi che non guardo


----------



## Ale (2 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci sono sempre Bastianich, Ramsay e il ciccione?



yes

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sapete dove si potranno vedere le puntate? anche sul sito di sky?



sky on demand anche.



personalmente mi fanno irritare quelli che parlano dei loro drammi familiari per poter ottenere il grembiule..

poi saro curioso di vedere come fa una non vedente a cucinare..


----------



## BB7 (2 Maggio 2013)

Ormai com'era prevedibile sa tutto un pò di già visto... inoltre esagerano sempre con lo show mettendo sceneggiate che personalmente odio come i drammi familiari eccetera.... infine ho già visto chi sarà il vincitore e sono alquanto perplesso perchè conferma quello che ho scritto una frase prima


----------



## Bawert (3 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ormai com'era prevedibile sa tutto un pò di già visto... inoltre esagerano sempre con lo show mettendo sceneggiate che personalmente odio come i drammi familiari eccetera.... infine ho già visto chi sarà il vincitore e sono alquanto perplesso perchè conferma quello che ho scritto una frase prima



forse ho capito chi potrebbe essere...


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> forse ho capito chi potrebbe essere...



Se vuoi toglierti la curiosità c'è Wiki (;


----------



## Bawert (3 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi toglierti la curiosità c'è Wiki (;



Ho guardato, era un altro, ma ragionandoci ci potevo arrivare


----------



## Gre-No-Li (5 Maggio 2013)

Ogni tanto guardo quello italiano. Credo che la prima virtù che devono avere i concorrenti non è quella culinaria ma il masochismo...se sbagli qualcosa ti trattano come una *****.


----------



## Ale (8 Maggio 2013)

profitterol al petto d'anatra..uuuhhh da provare 
meglio il riso ai mirtilli? 


che senso ha guardare wiki per leggersi chi ha vinto, proprio non lo so


----------



## drama 84 (8 Maggio 2013)

ma il tipo che ha caramellato le banane


----------



## Ale (8 Maggio 2013)

se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino..


----------



## Ale (13 Maggio 2013)

come fa una non vedente a stracciare tutti? mi pare impossibile cucinare senza vedere, poi magari mi sbagliero'..


----------

